# Low budget strings library: a comparison between some under 150€ options, including some free libraries



## Ciochi (Jun 14, 2021)

A little comparison between some low cost strings library for a beginner in orchestration world, including some free libraries. I've made a comparison between some chord progression for longs and ostinato for short articulation.
PS: in the video I always say Areia, but it is obviously the Lite Edition.



Library list:
- The Orchestra by Sonuscore (Kontakt Player) 
- Areia Lite by Audio Imperia (Kontakt Player) 
- 8dio Anthology and Century ostinato I (Kontakt full, 15 mins in Player) 
- IK Multimedia Miroslav Philarmonik 2 (IK own player) 
- Sonivox Orchestral Companion Strings (Sonivox own player) 
- Kontakt's Factory Library VSL Strings (Kontakt full only) 
- Alpine Project 2021 (Kontakt full, 15 mins in Player) 
- Orchestral Tools Helix Strings (Free Sine player) 
- Spitfire Audio BBCSO Discover (SA free player) 
- VSCO II Community Edition (Sforzando free player) 
- RedRoom Palette Primary Colours (Kontakt full, 15 mins in Player)


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 14, 2021)

Just based on wanting quality for under 100$ from a noob's perspective in this exact situation, who haven't tried all these from your video

For free
Discover
For 100$<
Aeria Lite (also great upgrade path. Works in player)
For 100$< sales price
Anthology (I don't think any of the other higher priced ones has as great deals, could be wrong, but you have to like the sound. Many articulations, also has solo strings and after purchase for just 8 $ you can get Adagio Legacy)

Sonivox can't control dynamics with mod wheel and is really buggy, so unless it goes on sale again for 1$ I wouldn't bother. Might as well just go with discover instead


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, I share your same conclusion, mostly. For free I wouldn't pass on VSCO2 and Helix Strings. BBCSO discover is nice but just two dynamics layer, no ensemble (and for a beginner is quite useful).
Sonivox espressivo path is what I used the most and it's easy as it seems, just use it, adjust attack and you are ready to go.
Overall, as paid libraries, Areia is top along with The Orchestra, which is easy to find 2nd hand and is top value for 150€. I don't put it here 8dio because you need full kontakt to fully use them.

PS: I paid Sonivox 6.5€, a pizza. Literally almost free.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 15, 2021)

Chris Hein's Compact when in sale should also be mentioned. Next to Areia Lite probably the best string library for a very reasonable price.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 15, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Yes, I share your same conclusion, mostly. For free I wouldn't pass on VSCO2 and Helix Strings. BBCSO discover is nice but just two dynamics layer, no ensemble (and for a beginner is quite useful).
> Sonivox espressivo path is what I used the most and it's easy as it seems, just use it, adjust attack and you are ready to go.
> Overall, as paid libraries, Areia is top along with The Orchestra, which is easy to find 2nd hand and is top value for 150€. I don't put it here 8dio because you need full kontakt to fully use them.
> 
> PS: I paid Sonivox 6.5€, a pizza. Literally almost free.


I wouldn't take my opinion to seriously anyway as i'm not very experienced, but I was a bit dissapointed with no control of dynamics after purchasing sonivox orchestral companion bundle
Doesn't help that the store page says it does
I guess it does say "Mod wheel swells VOLUME for intense dynamics" , but come on, that's so misleading if they meant expression xD


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Chris Hein's Compact when in sale should also be mentioned. Next to Areia Lite probably the best string library for a very reasonable price.


I don't own any Chris Hein instrument yet. I neither knew that it could be grabbed for as low as that. Now I know. And you are the cause to that. Do you want an applause? :D
Curse you! :D


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 15, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Chris Hein's Compact when in sale should also be mentioned. Next to Areia Lite probably the best string library for a very reasonable price.


Yeah i'm considering getting nucleus lite, but aeria lite has me conflicted :D Such great value it seems, but have more use for orchestra, and alraedy have anthology


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

LordOfTheStrings said:


> Yeah i'm considering getting nucleus lite, but aeria lite has me conflicted :D Such great value it seems, but have more use for orchestra, and alraedy have anthology


Nucleus lite are just ensembles patches.


LordOfTheStrings said:


> I wouldn't take my opinion to seriously anyway as i'm not very experienced, but I was a bit dissapointed with no control of dynamics after purchasing sonivox orchestral companion bundle


Yes, it's quite a shame. However, considering very low to none budget, I guess that you can live with it. Suppose you have less than 10€ to start, the only options are helix strings or BBC discover, or taking unregirested serials for sonivox companion strings for 6€. As I said, the espressivo patch with some attack adjustment is nicely evolving and can help sketching. Or one can make volume automation.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 15, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> I don't own any Chris Hein instrument yet. I neither knew that it could be grabbed for as low as that. Now I know. And you are the cause to that. Do you want an applause? :D
> Curse you! :D


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope not that I have now triggered too much GAS.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 15, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Nucleus lite are just ensembles patches.
> 
> Yes, it's quite a shame. However, considering very low to none budget, I guess that you can live with it. Suppose you have less than 10€ to start, the only options are helix strings or BBC discover, or taking unregirested serials for sonivox companion strings for 6€. As I said, the espressivo patch with some attack adjustment is nicely evolving and can help sketching. Or one can make volume automation.


I know, planning to upgrade it later on sale


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope not that I have now triggered too much GAS.


I guess I'm not needing oxygen anymore, just samples and libraries.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2021)

Strezov's Cornucopia is also in that price range...


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

Rob said:


> Cornucopia is also in that price range...


Didn't know its existence.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Didn't know its existence.


 there are no separate sections, but the tone is nice, has the most important articulations (sadly missing the harmonics) and it can be expressive, via cc1. Maybe a bit overpriced, for an all in one strings library...


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

Rob said:


> there are no separate sections, but the tone is nice, has the most important articulations (sadly missing the harmonics) and it can be expressive, via cc1. Maybe a bit overpriced, for an all in one strings library...


For that money I guess anthology has a chamber section plus the ensemble and the solo, has been at 88 dollar for months, I paid 44 dollars, I don't what one could ask more.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 16, 2021)

It should be noted some of those are full orchestral libraries, not just strings... 

And as such, if you're willing to stretch all the way to $150ish, Amadeus is IMO a no-brainer. Full orchestra, ensembles, ENTIRE set of solos, even a choir tossed in, and IMO sounds very nice (well the choir is so-so).


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 17, 2021)

bill5 said:


> It should be noted some of those are full orchestral libraries, not just strings...
> 
> And as such, if you're willing to stretch all the way to $150ish, Amadeus is IMO a no-brainer. Full orchestra, ensembles, ENTIRE set of solos, even a choir tossed in, and IMO sounds very nice (well the choir is so-so).


I know. I love Amadeus. To me the Symphony patch is one of the best sketching tool ever. However, when I started my home studio, coming from a shared one where the guy with PC had it, I decided not to buy it since I'm on the trailerish side of things.


----------

